# Reliant DD34 need manual



## jointer2 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a reliant DD34 3/4" wood shaper from 1996. I need to convert it to take router bits. I have the needed router collets for this machine, but I can't remember how to attach them? Is there anybody who knows how to do this? Or perhaps has a manual.
Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jointer2 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Received manual*



jointer2 said:


> I have a reliant DD34 3/4" wood shaper from 1996. I need to convert it to take router bits. I have the needed router collets for this machine, but I can't remember how to attach them? Is there anybody who knows how to do this? Or perhaps has a manual.
> Thanks!



I received a manual for the above shaper as an attachment via email from: 

Woodtek Technical Dept. 
Woodworker's Supply, Inc 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
1.800.545.9663 

Although it doesn't show how to attach router bits, I was able to figure it out after I removed the spindle from the router.

jointer2


----------



## Wayne Ricw (Mar 27, 2011)

Would you be willing to email it to me? [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## jointer2 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Reliant manual*



Wayne Rice said:


> Would you be willing to email it to me? [email protected]. Thanks


I emailed the manual to you at the above email address.

jointer2


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

*Dd343 shaper*



jointer2 said:


> I have a reliant DD34 3/4" wood shaper from 1996. I need to convert it to take router bits. I have the needed router collets for this machine, but I can't remember how to attach them? Is there anybody who knows how to do this? Or perhaps has a manual.
> Thanks!


I recently bought a dd34 shaper that the prior owner couldn't seem to get wired correctly. I have both the factory forward/reverse switch and bought a Dayton 2x440 switch per the recommendation of another woodworker. I don't know how to wire this. Are you currently using yours on 110 or 220? Would you be so kind as to send pics of the wiring? I'm hugely indebted if you can. I'm currently dead in the water.


----------



## dewbunn (May 12, 2013)

ref reliant dd34 manual
Would you be willing to email it to me 
as well?
[email protected] 
Thank You


----------



## woodacer (Jun 12, 2013)

Any chance of sending me an email copy of the DD34 Reliant manual please? My email is [email protected]. Thank-you very much!


----------



## twc79 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Reliant DD34 Manual please*



jointer2 said:


> I received a manual for the above shaper as an attachment via email from:
> 
> Woodtek Technical Dept.
> Woodworker's Supply, Inc
> ...


Can you email me a copy of your manual... My email is [email protected] 

Thanks, Ted


----------



## topdrawer (Jan 14, 2016)

*reliant DD 34 shaper*

Hi all< new to this forum.
I also, have a reliant DD 34 that came without a manual, and only the 1/2" spindle.
Does anybody have a copy of the manual I can get, or information on parts availability?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

I have the manual but a non-functioning shaper. I'm willing to trade a copy of the manual to anyone who'd be willing to write out and send me the electrical schematic OR take pictures of the electrical connections inside the little box attached to the motor, at the motor, and at the switch so I can wire it up and get it running.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrdmd19 said:


> I have the manual but a non-functioning shaper. I'm willing to trade a copy of the manual to anyone who'd be willing to write out and send me the electrical schematic OR take pictures of the electrical connections inside the little box attached to the motor, at the motor, and at the switch so I can wire it up and get it running.


see if if any of this will help...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

With this many looking for the manual, how about the one who has a copy posting it to our catalog section. That way anyone can download a copy when they need it.

Charley


----------



## topdrawer (Jan 14, 2016)

*got mine.*

I e mailed Eric at woodworkers supply. He really is the man.
Sent me a manual, and a model number with interchangeable parts.
If you still need one you can e mail me at
[email protected]


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Hi Charley,
It goes both ways. With this many having the same shaper, how about 1 posting the pics/info I need to get mine operating. I'm glad to share but that manual seems my only bartering tool to incentivize someone to provide the info I need. After a couple of years of asking without having someone take the 10 minutes to provide the info I need, I'm about ready to throw the whole lot in the trash, including the manual. The shaper is nothing more than a dust collector in my shop. Not sure what else I can do here to gather some assistance. I don't see any other choice but to hold the manual hostage in exchange for the wiring info. Once I'm up and running I'd be glad to scan and post the manual for all.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@mrdmd19

I don't have that unit, nor do I know anything about it, but I put my Google search skills to work and found a youtube video - some guy talking about wiring it for 110/220 - video is kinda poor, somewhat out of focus, and he talks a lot, but eventually gets to the point - see if this helps.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrdmd19 said:


> I have the manual but a non-functioning shaper. I'm willing to trade a copy of the manual to anyone who'd be willing to write out and send me the electrical schematic OR take pictures of the electrical connections inside the little box attached to the motor, at the motor, and at the switch so I can wire it up and get it running.


Mike...if nobody has the exact info you need, might it not be fruitful to look for a wiring diagram for the specific motor you have on that beast...? And look it up that way...? Maybe you've tried this already...?


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

I appreciate the suggestion. I've tried looking up the motor info without success. I'm sure others have the exact unit, just haven't offered to help. 
Another poster directed me to a video which may prove valuable. I was hoping to hook it up to 220 but can't be choosy at this point.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mrdmd19 said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. I've tried looking up the motor info without success. I'm sure others have the exact unit, just haven't offered to help.
> Another poster directed me to a video which may prove valuable. I was hoping to hook it up to 220 but can't be choosy at this point.


Sorry to hear of your plight.

It would seem that the motor doesn't come with any internal diagram, which they usually do.

I see the video guy has set his up for 120v. That's not something I would do. 

I'm sure you know about the black and red being the two incoming voltages at 120 each side and the white is the common return, green for ground.

Now, I don't have this shaper, but I'm willing to take a look at how mine is wired - which is for 220v - and let you know which wires go where.

Cannot do it today as I'm off to Kamloops a little later. But if you think it will be helpful, I'll check as soon as I can, likely tomorrow.


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Your offer is much appreciated. Although my hope was for 220, I decided to follow the video for 120, to get it operational. 
It helped clarify some of the wiring diagrams in the manual. It does operate now, but only in reverse. So, I now have a shaper that operates on 120 in reverse only. This would care for some of my shaping needs. I felt, perhaps my switch might be bad so I bypassed it, hardwiring to plug in/turn on after determining connections on my switch with an ohmmeter. No change --- still reverse only. I then became creative, tying varying wires together (bad idea with electricity, I know). I found another combo that also causes the motor to reverse and a couple combinations that do nothing. So, I'm becoming suspect that the motor either does not reverse or is dysfunctional. I believe it to be the original motor (but maybe not---perhaps another member with a DD34 could verify) and should therefore reverse. Again, stuck and don't know how to proceed. Anyone know how to determine if this is a bi-directional motor?


----------



## raypope (Feb 21, 2020)

*dd34 reliant*

Just getting stared with this machine. Estate sell.  Not sure even if I have attached a bit correctly and thus I not even ready to add power. Is there a dealership for this machine? Lots of questions 910 818 4999 if you are willing to help.

Thanks 
Ray


----------

